# Clear urine



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

One of my does seemed a little off yesterday so I was just observing her looking for anything unusual and noticed that her urine is as clear as water. It is time for prebreeding bo-se copper and worming so I wormed her yesterday and will do the other stuff today but what does it mean for her to have clear urine? A few years ago, my vet told me that meant my cat's kidneys had shut down. Is it the same for goats? She is the one I posted a pic of recently as an example of a goat that has too much condition (FAT). I feel she needs some labs done, but just wanted to run this by the experts before I go to the vet. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would think that just like in us the clearer the urine the more hydrated you are? I can't imgaine taking a goat in for bloodwork, it would tell you nothing at all. Just continue to watch her and wait for symptoms to appear. It is so blasted hot, it's suprizing to me that the goats even get out from under their shade trees!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Ditto what Vicki said, clear urine isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I know in humans it's good.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:yeahthat It means well hydration and the body is able to eliminate its waste better. The more discoloration is when you need to worry, like brown urine
Tam


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have just never seen a goat with perfectly colorless urine. I thought a healthy goat has brownish or greenish. Her eye membranes are very pale also.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The problem with letting parasites go until they have very pale membranes is that she is now in no kind of shape to last very long in this weather we have been having, let alone to be bred this coming month. You have to keep on top of parasites, which means fecal sampling, and since you don't see a lot of eggs on fecal during drought or freeze then check for anemia, but worm if you see membranes lightening, don't wait for very pale membranes. Make sure and use something that kills adult blood sucking worms. Anemia makes you lethargic, a little off, and it can takes months for a doe to build her blood volume back to normal. Vicki


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have several goats who have clear or very pale urine, most of my dogs do also. With professional dog sledders, the want to see that clear urine because that means the dogs are staying well hydrated during the race.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for your input, everybody. Hopefully she will perk up soon. No excuses for letting her get anemic, but I check my goats over every day and haven't noticed any pale membranes on any goat until suddenly this one is very pale. No signs of any illnesses at all. Even in this awful heat, the goats look sleek and shiny, everyone is cycling and the two boys are in rut. This may be the first time I have ever actually had a parasite problem with a goat.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

When I take vitamins, my urine turns yellow. Maybe she hasn't been eating her minerals?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe try catching some in a cup, especially early morning, that's when it will be most concentrated. See if it is actually clear, or just a very pale yellow. Pale yellow is good, completely clear may not be, but can be fine, especially throughout the day when they are drinking lots. A completely clear urine could indicate a kidney issue. This is all info from dogs/cats, but I bet it mostly applies to all species, although, horses usually have cloudy urine which is normal for them. Anyway, good luck with clearing up her parasites! Also, I have read that they can become anemic if they are not getting enough copper, perhaps the comment on her not eating enough minerals is part of the problem.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks. That is what the vet told me about the clear urine. And also that lots of urine can mean failing kidneys as much as too little urine. She still seems "slow" and breathes more heavily than the other girls, but she is so fat. This is the time of year when they all eat their minerals like crazy and I have seen her eat some too. I tried to catch her urinating today but after following her around for a while I had to go do something else. Unless she is totally improved I am taking her to the vet on Friday.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

The B vitamins will turn urine a lovely shade of bright yellow. Rather shocking the first time you see it.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know what was up with her, but now her urine is normal. Still pale but not colorless. Now to get her feeling better, down to a correct weight and ready to breed by November.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you all realize that if the rest of the world (normal people) not goat people knew you were watching the color of our goats urine that they would think you had completely gone off your rocker.. 
I had a buck once that could not seem to get the does bred.. actually read an article that some bucks were born with (don't laugh) equipment either slightly misplaced or too short.. So I decided to try to find out and I was in the barn one day trying to get this smelly buck to unshealth so I could see his equipment and measure it.. and trying to measure where it was placed on his belly.. If the world could see me know story... OH NO..
Barb


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you end up taking her to the vet?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL Barbara! 
No Bernice, I didn't take her to the vet yet. I am still keeping an eye on her though. I am not convinced that was normal for her urine to be like that and I know she doesn't seem as perky as usual. The other weird thing is that her eyelids are darker already. I know she can't have re-built her blood that quickly.


----------

